# Moving 5gal back home, advice needed



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I know there is a post on moving tanks open currently, but it is more of a quick move... and i didnt want to high jack the thread...

Anyway, 
the school year is over, and i now have the problem of getting my 5gal home. 
The thing is, i will not be taking it home. A friend, who saddly does not know a whole lot about fish care, is driving them home for me ( we are from the same town, i am flying home though). 
The trip will take about 4 days. 
So i was wondering if there was anything i could do to minimize stress on the fish/ shrimp?
There are 5 Celestial Pearl Danios, 6 CBS, and countless cherries. I have kordon breather bags, that i was going to put in a plastic cooler to keep the temp constant. 

What i am worried about, is he will get back about 10 days before i do. So he will have to set up the tank at his house. 
Will there be mini-cycles because all the bacteria are dead, Even though it is a fairly heavly planted tank?

Also, would it be possible to leave the plants as is in the tank? or should i place them in bottles/bags full of tank water? 

This is my first move with a tank in a very long time. And i wont even be on the other end to help set it up... so any advice for me or my friend that will be setting it up would be much appreciated! 

To summarize the questions:
1)i was wondering if there was anything i could do to minimize stress on the fish/ shrimp?
2)Will there be mini-cycles because all the bacteria are dead, Even though it is a fairly heavly planted tank?
3)ould it be possible to leave the plants as is in the tank? or should i place them in bottles/bags full of tank water? 
4) Should i do anything special with the filter/ filter media? Or just drain it, and leave it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you let him take the tank, plants, & equipment first, and temporarily house the livestock here in buckets or bins, then bring them on the plane with you? 

Personally I would just get all new fish and shrimp, rather than risk them all dieing in such a difficult move.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I do not think it would be possible to bring them back with me saddly =/

And i would just get more when i got back, 
The only thing is back home (Fort Nelson) 
We have no pet stores or any other hobbiests =/


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you coming back to school in the fall? It might be easiest just to place the small tank with a BCA member until then. If you are attending school in Vancouver, I'd be happy to look after it at my house. If you're at UVic, then maybe there's someone who lives near there who could take such an easy-care tank.

You might want to talk with Aquaman (Bill). He's got some experience moving fish over distances.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

My friend picked it up today... 
I think ill get him just to use the filter from my 29 gal for the first few days... 

I will send aquaman a Pm to see if anything else can be done


----------

